# I have a weird question...



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

If one were to breed a regular sable GSD with a light color and a solid black GSD, how woul the puppies come out? Would some be black sables? Some solid black and some regular sables? It's just a question I had and in no way am I planning on breeding. It was just a thought I had. Thanks guys.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You're talking about breeding a female to two males?


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You're talking about breeding a female to two males?


Lol. No, a female sable and a solid black male.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh, I was confused about "If one were to breed a regular sable GSD with a light color and a solid black GSD"- I thought you meant breeding a regular sable GSD with a light color GSD and a black GSD.

The answer to your question depends on what color the sable dog is carrying as recessive. Sable is dominant, which means a sable dog might have two copies of the sable gene, or one copy of sable and one copy of something else. You will most likely get some light-to medium sables, but anything else is a mystery until we know what other color the sable carries.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Oh, I was confused about "If one were to breed a regular sable GSD with a light color and a solid black GSD"- I thought you meant breeding a regular sable GSD with a light color GSD and a black GSD.
> 
> The answer to your question depends on what color the sable dog is carrying as recessive. Sable is dominant, which means a sable dog might have two copies of the sable gene, or one copy of sable and one copy of something else. You will most likely get some light-to medium sables, but anything else is a mystery until we know what other color the sable carries.


Cool, thanks. I don't know if this makes a difference but both the female sable and the male solid black have black sables in both their pedigrees.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WascoGSD said:


> Cool, thanks. I don't know if this makes a difference but both the female sable and the male solid black have black sables in both their pedigrees.


Doesn't make much difference, especially in the case of the black. A dog can't give a gene it doesn't carry, and they each only have 2 genes. The black has 2 black genes, so it can never give any gene but black. Without knowing what other gene the sable carries, all we can predict is that some puppies will be sables like the mom. You might get some sables that are darker than the mom, but I doubt you'd get a true black sable out of a light sable.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Look up punnett square. That is how you would determine offspring. Sable is sable, just depends on how they come out.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive read some where that sables get progressively darker with each generation.. I.e., if you bred two sables, the next generation will be darker. I know it is not exactly what the op asked but does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're getting sucked in. don't do it. you have the dogs
picked out to breed. don't do it. :laugh:



WascoGSD said:


> If one were to breed a regular sable GSD with a light color and a solid black GSD, how woul the puppies come out? Would some be black sables? Some solid black and some regular sables?
> 
> >>>>It's just a question I had and in no way am I planning on breeding. It was just a thought I had. <<<<
> 
> Thanks guys.





WascoGSD said:


> Cool, thanks. I don't know if this makes a difference but both
> 
> >>>> the female sable and the male solid black have black sables in both their pedigrees.<<<<
> 
> [/QUOTE]


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you're getting sucked in. don't do it. you have the dogs
> picked out to breed. don't do it. :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think about stuff like this all the time because it's interesting. Kopper is good friends with a female Giant Schnauzer in his class. Her owner and I talk abut how we could probably breed "Giant Shepauzers" and they'd be fabulous working dogs. Doesn't mean we'd actually do it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

robk said:


> Ive read some where that sables get progressively darker with each generation.. I.e., if you bred two sables, the next generation will be darker. I know it is not exactly what the op asked but does anyone know if this is true?


No it isn't. Siren is on the lighter end of sable, her dam is fairly dark and her sire is THE darkest black sable I've ever seen.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Emoore said:


> I think about stuff like this all the time because it's interesting. Kopper is good friends with a female Giant Schnauzer in his class. Her owner and I talk abut how we could probably breed "Giant Shepauzers" and they'd be fabulous working dogs. Doesn't mean we'd actually do it.


LOL. I think things like that too. I've always thought a Catahoula/GSD cross would be neat, same with an ACD or Aussie /GSD cross. But I've NEVER been tempted to DO it. Even when I had intact dogs of the breeds mentioned.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

BlackGSD said:


> LOL............. same with an ACD ....cross. But I've NEVER been tempted to DO it. Even when I had intact dogs of the breeds mentioned.


No need. Just get a Panda.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

lhczth said:


> No need. Just get a Panda.


 Sooooo, if you bred a Shiloh to a Panda, would you get a Giant Panda?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sable dam and a black sire:










Zefra (product of sable dam and black sire):










And full siblings:
(female)









(male)









(female - on left)









(male - older dog)


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Emoore said:


> I think about stuff like this all the time because it's interesting. Kopper is good friends with a female Giant Schnauzer in his class. Her owner and I talk abut how we could probably breed "Giant Shepauzers" and they'd be fabulous working dogs. Doesn't mean we'd actually do it.


A GSD with a beard? Noooooo!


----------

